# Need a new JAcket!! any suggestions??



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

i cannot decide on a new jacket. :dunno:i juss bought the bright white burton cosmic delight pants. they are the slimmer fitting pants. i wanna find a jacket now that is one solid color. not black or white or brown tho. like a vivid color. i was checkin out orange, blue, light blue, green. i cant decide. but i dont want it to be big fitting cuz i want it to match my pants. any ideas??:dunno:


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Well - I have a Burton 2L jacket, its sick. I put it under the tap, the water just runs off it, and u just brush it dry. Amazing.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

i'm lookin at the burton ak 2L cyclic jacket in the electric blue. how does this jacket fit?? lengthwise and tightness??:dunno:


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

well my one is last seasons, and its pretty long. Quality and function wins over looks for me...id rather be comfortable and dry and not freezing going up the lift on a snowy windy day! 

i know im stating the obvious, but maybe u should go to a shop and try them out.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

I have the 3L jacket from two seasons ago. Compared to my other 686 jackets, the burton fits more slim and should go great with your pants. Also, have you checked out any Airblaster? Almost every jacket is a more tappered, slim fitting look. Great bright colorways as well. Have alot of friends that prefer this fit over anything, nothing but get things have come from them.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

I went w/ Oakley's Assault jacket


----------

